# Mtd ID



## bOB dAVIS (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello all from sunny s. fla hurricane threat central. I recently, as it turns out got a mtd rider
for a hundred bucks. He wanted 150 , but while we were rolling it up to my truck to load it the 
1 " thread briggs muffler with the 8 inch pipe with that 4 " or so round briggs muffler fell off.
This beauty has a 12.5 flathead briggs with a 38 " deck. It started, moved and cut. Its old enough , that it musta been garaged, cause mowers don't last long with all the rain and humidity and salt in the air. The muffler looked like it had been run over by the mower 3 or 4 times. I told my seller it wasn't gonna last too long. The aluminum in the head at the exhaust port was wallowed away to the point that it wouldnt catch many threads at all to tighten. I had some proffesional duct tape. The kind made out of aluminum with the brown paper to cover the adhesive. I did the old push broom trick by wrapping the tape around the threads till the threads bit. Didnt work. It lasted about 350 feet and fell off. The block also has the 2- 1/8 
or so holes on each side of the 1" hole, so I'm gonna try putting 1 of those stock briggs exhaust adapters /extentions from my horizontal shaft opposed twin to improvise another muffler on it. This silly rider is all rattle can sprayed flat black. No vin plates to be found . It had a hood off of a 99 or so murray wide body L T like I scrapped last year after deck rust. It had a couple of 3 inch bolts and 2 nuts on each double nutted to make it hinge. I pulled that off the second day and put it out in the trash. I am moving to a new place that has over a half acre and I hadn't mowed it since We closed on it a month ago. Grass was about 8 inches high . This silly mower cut this lot pretty darn good . The back fence neighbor wanted to kill me cause I mowed for 2 hours with no muffler at all. About half thru the cut I started hearing a squeeling noise, but didn't figure out what it was till about a week later.Tranny is going. After 1 cut. I think I figured out it's a mtd of some sub brand. It has the same 
shifters as my 2004 troy bilt 42 " rider. Forward , neutral and reverse between my legs on the removable plate and the 8 spd short shifter on the right side edge of the flat plate where the forward and reverse shifter is . the Troybilt has the small cvt pulley and belt under the seat and battery box . The black mower doesnt seem to have the cvt set up. When you look under the seat you can tell it came with a motorcycle battery by the small size of the
hole in the fender pan. They put a common size garden tractor battery on a cockeyed homemade rack someone put on the back of this beauty. So if I am gonna try to keep this thing alive I'm gonna need to know what year and model this thing is . Any guesses anyone?
12.5 38 " deck, Shifters in the same place as my 04 troybilt pony 42 "cut with a 17.5 briggs over head valve and the cvt style clutch under the battery box. There was a post on here about an older mtd that also had the motorcycle battery , That I tripped over by googling and you tubing today . I'm gonna look up what year that guy said his was. Let me know if anyone find anything Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick note, one of my lawn tractors takes a garden tractor battery under the seat. The battery was shot and would not hold a charge. I put a brand new battery in my motorcycle through poor trouble shooting , so I put the old bike battery in the lawn tractor. It's been working perfect for me for the last two years.


----------



## bOB dAVIS (Jan 7, 2019)

My mower has a small hole under the seat that a typical garden tractor battery will not fit in . I'm trying to determine 
The year of this mower to get 
Model #s so I can buy parts for the trans. Etc . This mower came from the factory with a motorcycle size and shape battery . Which will also help to determine the max year by what was the first year MTV used a garden tractor batt.


----------



## bOB dAVIS (Jan 7, 2019)

bOB dAVIS said:


> My mower has a small hole under the seat that a typical garden tractor battery will not fit in . I'm trying to determine
> The year of this mower to get
> Model #s so I can buy parts for the trans. Etc . This mower came from the factory with a motorcycle size and shape battery . Which will also help to determine the max year by what was the first year MTV used a garden tractor batt.


MTD NOT MTV SORRY


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I had this MTD a couple years ago. Took a motorcycle battery under the seat. Cut a larger hole & installed a larger battery box. Plenty of room. I think it was a 94.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

